# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Delusions upon waking

## sheogorath

Haven't been here in a while, but thought this site would be the best to ask about this issue.

Recently (over the past few years) I have been having more and more of a problem with waking up delusional.

Now, it seems like every time I wake up, I am at least semi-delusional. It is as though I awake and am still using "dream logic".

Normally, it is something like "I need to go back to sleep to solve x problem" or "If I fall back to sleep, I can extend time and write the paper and then email it to myself" or, most commonly "I can just do x responsibility in the dream, and it will be fine".

Rarely, I will get really excited and think some kind of nonsense, like I need to find the derivative of a word and it will give me some kind of answer.

It sounds silly, but they are kinda annoying, and I have been late more than once because of them. I normally wake up just in time because the pannic of looking at the clock and thinking I am going to be late normally gets me out of it.

I am wondering if I have simply gained a better memory for them, or if they are actually becoming progressively more common and what this would be called, exactly. Is there a way to reduce them short of trying to become lucid in them?

Thanks

----------


## Jabre

This is called hypnopompia, and it happens to everybody. You just have an over-active imagination, so it affects you more. Simply moving around out of your bed will fire the neurons to get you out of this state. If it still doesn't work, then you might want to consider a mild sleep disorder, but I am 99% certain that it will work.

----------


## uglyian

Happens to me sometimes. Once, a couple of years ago, I had an exam in science, and said, "oh, I'll just revise and do the exam in the dream, then I'll be able to do what I want when everyone else is in the exam". I ended up oversleeping, because I became lucid, and, tried to stay in the dream for as long as I can, work up at 12:30, I missed the exam.

----------


## gab

It sounds to me that you are waking up slowly. Have you ever tried to use this to your advantage and go back to sleep lucidly?

Waking up slowly is a goal of those folks who try to DEILD. Then, when you still more asleep than awake, you can think of a previous dream and enter another dream, only this time you'll be lucid. Good luck with solving it, either way.

----------


## AURON

Classic hypnopompic hallucination.  They happen all the time for me.  Sometimes I'll open my eyes and still see strange writing whenever I"m looking at.  Most recently it's taken the form of spiders crawling around.

----------


## Alucinor XIII

Yup, happens a lot. 

The absolute worst ones are waking up from a dream about work. "Oh shit, I need to get up and get back to work!" or "OH SHIT I'm late for work!"

Then I have to convince myself to relax and go back to sleep. -_-

----------


## Stephen022

I have this too.  Sometimes, the scenarios are really strange.

----------

